# 1986 Nissan Vanette - A15 engine



## rob-vanette (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, I was given an 1986 Vanette with an Nissan A15 engine by my father in law about 5 years ago. The van has been parked up since then and I only started her at the weekend. It ran fine after I jumped started it but I noticed oil in the radiator. I know the head gasket was done before I got it and I was thinking of restoring her but it all depends on the engine. Is there anything else that can cause oil to get into the rad other that the gasket?

Thanks,
Rob.


----------

